# He's eating my HOUSE!



## Celeigh

So I'm inside doing chores and Fergus is enjoying the last of the dry weather for the next week outside. I hear this terrible grating sound, like someone is dragging something metal across the concrete or something, but no, it sounds closer than that.

So I ran to the back door and opened it... Fergus is literally eating my house! He has scraped off the stucco from the corner of the wall with his teeth, the little stinker!!!! It's a wonder he even has any teeth left.


----------



## Zookeepermama

LOL, Celeigh, you should come over to my house! Your Fergus and my Daisy sound like littermates!! At least the outside of my house is block!


----------



## Celeigh

Maybe they are related, Zookeepermama. In addition to stucco, he also gnaws on concrete, stone, rocks, metal, and logs. This past weekend I caught him chewing on a piece of fiberglass. I had splinters in my hands from touching it - imagine what his tongue and mouth felt like! He tries to chew on the walls inside the house. The FLAT wall. There are scratches in the drywall from his teeth. His baby canine teeth aren't pointy anymore - he wore the tops of of them down. He has a million toys of all types and I redirect him to suitable toys at every turn, but he prefers the unsuitable things... I guess we all have our vices!


----------



## jm2319

ooh, that brings back horrible memories! We had to make drywall repairs, carpet repairs (he would pull out the carpet fibres one by one) and linoleum (which I didn't care for much myself anyway) It was horrible, and then it just went away...not the dog, the behaviour...I think he just grew out of it finally. He was really sneeky with it all though...it was like he was just waiting for me to go in the shower or take out the garbage so he could gnaw on the wall.


----------



## Celeigh

jm2319 said:


> He was really sneeky with it all though...it was like he was just waiting for me to go in the shower or take out the garbage so he could gnaw on the wall.


He's totally sneaky!!! He'll face away from me with a toy and then slowly changes from chewing on the toy to chewing on the thing I didn't want him to chew. So I think he's got a bone, but it's really the leg of a chair. :doh: That's my baby! I do love him though!


----------



## BeauShel

Oh the memories are just flying back. When Beau was a pup he loved drywall. He chewed a hole between the kitchen and the bathroom, luckily he didnt hit any water lines. And when the termite guy came by to do the yearly inspection, he said I think you have mice there is a bunch of holes behind your couch and loveseat. I said no a golden retriever mouse. We waited until he quit chewing and then did a bunch of repairs all at once. 
Bama loves to chew floor moldings.


----------



## kellange123

Celeigh said:


> Maybe they are related, Zookeepermama. In addition to stucco, he also gnaws on concrete, stone, rocks, metal, and logs. This past weekend I caught him chewing on a piece of fiberglass. I had splinters in my hands from touching it - imagine what his tongue and mouth felt like! He tries to chew on the walls inside the house. The FLAT wall. There are scratches in the drywall from his teeth. His baby canine teeth aren't pointy anymore - he wore the tops of of them down. He has a million toys of all types and I redirect him to suitable toys at every turn, but he prefers the unsuitable things... I guess we all have our vices!


Sounds like a vitamin deficency. The disorder in humans is called pica, not sure what it is in dogs. But is it the eating of nonfood items because of a vitamin deficency.


----------



## Celeigh

kellange123 said:


> Sounds like a vitamin deficency. The disorder in humans is called pica, not sure what it is in dogs. But is it the eating of nonfood items because of a vitamin deficency.


Do you think it could be? He gets a daily supplement (required by the breeder) and eats great food (Innova Large Breed Puppy Dry). He just has to constantly have something in his mouth and the harder the better, unless it's my arm, fingers, toes, etc. I thought maybe teething. He's 16 weeks and has a few teeth coming in behind his canines. He hasn't lost any baby teeth than I can tell - they certainly feel like they are all there when he gnaws on me...

I'll ask the vet about it when we go for his final puppy shots on Monday (yippee!!! Public places and long walks, here we come!) .


----------



## kellange123

Celeigh said:


> Do you think it could be? He gets a daily supplement (required by the breeder) and eats great food (Innova Large Breed Puppy Dry). He just has to constantly have something in his mouth and the harder the better, unless it's my arm, fingers, toes, etc. I thought maybe teething. He's 16 weeks and has a few teeth coming in behind his canines. He hasn't lost any baby teeth than I can tell - they certainly feel like they are all there when he gnaws on me...
> 
> I'll ask the vet about it when we go for his final puppy shots on Monday (yippee!!! Public places and long walks, here we come!) .


That is what I would say with any of my human students. Any of them that want to eat something I first have my parents check vitamins, but that is with people. That would be my instinct with my Daisy girl too, but she hasn't eaten much besides taking apart some of her toys and tissues.


----------



## Zookeepermama

Celeigh said:


> Do you think it could be? He gets a daily supplement (required by the breeder) and eats great food (Innova Large Breed Puppy Dry). He just has to constantly have something in his mouth and the harder the better, unless it's my arm, fingers, toes, etc. I thought maybe teething. He's 16 weeks and has a few teeth coming in behind his canines. He hasn't lost any baby teeth than I can tell - they certainly feel like they are all there when he gnaws on me...
> 
> I'll ask the vet about it when we go for his final puppy shots on Monday (yippee!!! Public places and long walks, here we come!) .


Id go with the teething, Daisy is 6 mos right now and we just got over losing a whole bunch of teeth at once, so yours is surely in the same ball park..Since the last teething spurt weve kinda eased up a little bit (hallaluhah), but I think she still has a few more to lose so Im keeping an eye on her! She likes all my toddlers toys (specially if they are in her hand), sticks, rocks, and chairlegs, walls and kitchen cabinets (specially the knobs and the corners), my armoire and dresser (which is totally ruined on the corners grrr!), the plastic baby gate, and she chewed the springy things that keep the door from hitting the walls off (I had to stick my hand down her throat for that one):doh:. Shes also a digger (NOOOOO!!!), and an avid horse and cat poop conniseur :yuck: Oh, and I still dont trust her in the potty training arena yet either. I keep swearing to my hubby Im rescuing older dogs from here on out!


----------



## Celeigh

Oh yeah, Zookeepermama, they ARE seriously related. :doh: :banghead: :cookoo: :eyecrazy:


----------



## Gwen

Come spring, we're going to have to replace 8 to 10 railings on the deck - thanks to Nygel! Just last week, I was outside shovelling snow & Nyg brought me one that he had chewed in half!!!!!! He was soooo proud of himself. I had even sprayed them with bitter apple to deter him but no luck!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Aww the puppyhood days! Hang in there folks they will get better!


----------



## chanamm

Oliver just did same (chew moldings off ) 3 times in the past couple weeks (he's 9mos old now)!

So what's the solution to this? 

Is there a good, sturdy, safe, and healthy chew bone that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Princess Bella

Our bella never ate anything! you guys probably just have bad breeders LOL


----------



## esSJay

Eek... I realize this thread is pretty old but I won't complain about Molson chewing another sock in half yesterday... those are pretty cheap to replace!




Princess Bella said:


> Our bella never ate anything! you guys probably just have bad breeders LOL


I don't think that's a very nice thing to say!


----------



## kody's_mama

It must be a Golden thing! We have a drywall repair that we need to make!!


----------



## makeupgirl

*Golden or Goat?*

Sandy is 9 1/2 weeks old. It has really surprised me the things that she has chosen to snack on. Within a few days of bringing her home, she began chewing on an old couch which had a hole in it to begin with, and getting all of the sponge stuffing out of it (so it's down to the wood now), eating the edge of a foam rubber contour pillow belonging to my mother, and a stuffed country goose doorstop. 

What's really surprised me is that I've caught her trying to chew on paper, two colored pencils (I guess she ate paper to go with the colored pencils!), as well as chewing on the edge of a magazine rack. I've wondered how much of this stuff she could chew on and maybe swallow pieces of and not hurt her. A couple of days after we got her, I caught her chewing on a gravel, and pried her mouth open. I got it out, but I got bitten for that one!

Today, she also got a half a roll of toilet paper and rolled part of our hallway. I've read somewhere that goats will eat anything. I'm beginning to think that goldens will too!

And, oh yeah, she's eaten part of my Avon invoice, too. I'm beginning to realize I have to keep business records out of her reach. It won't look good if I go back to a customer and say, "My dog ate my invoice, so I don't know how much you owe me!"


----------



## goldhaven

Yep, I am right there with you. I didn't realize how much they ate until I started reading this thread and relate to almost all of them. We replaced the slats on the deck this summer and some of the deck boards too. They have eaten, the siding off the house, my kitchen chairs. rocks, poop, paper, crayons, carpets, shoes, socks, underwear, tissues and money, just to name a few. They pulled the lattice pieces off so that they could get under the gazebo. The money was pretty funny though. My daughter lived in the teen suite downstairs and left her door open. I let the dogs out into the back yard and when I looked out there was money all over the back yard. So of course my first thought is, MONEY TREE. Much to my dismay, my daughter was a waitress at the time and came home and emptied her pockets onto her nightstand and the dogs decided that it would be fun to play with/eat. I was able to recover most of it but we never did find about $11. If I fold laundry and leave it on the bed for a little while before I put it away, I will find them playing with it in the backyard. So now I make sure to put it away as soon as it is folded. We must really love our dogs.


----------



## kerstenpretty21

*reply*

maybe your dog is hungry that is why your dog eating your house.hahahahha feed him dog food next time if he dont want any dog food give him donuts instead. they love donuts :curtain::curtain::curtain:

bags for all seasons..
custom plastic bags


----------



## Tristan

Good grief !
I thought I had it bad with my Golden eating that rock. ( yes he had to have surgery.)
But he doesn't eat the walls, and only nibbled at the carpets.
( put a throw rug over the nibbled end who knows the diff?)
I had a lab- Golden mix who OPENED BEER CANS and made doggie pop tops to lick out the contents!!!! We had to warn guests that if they valued their beer to put them where Tristan wouldn't reach them! He would lay upside down on the couch afterward with a contented burp.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Gilmour has a bad habit for the Landscape Timbers in the kennel.

Yes, he's eating 2 X 4's


----------



## Bender

Most dogs will go for a good RAW bone with lots of meat on it, have yet to find one who didn't like those. As for chewing on things they shouldn't, I also found a crate to be quite helpful till they're past the 'what tastes good to chew on' stage and are set on chewing bones etc. instead. Storee likes shoes still so she just doesn't get to come in and out of the dogdoor so it's not an option.

Lana


----------



## Daisy and Rita

My Daisy is nearly 6 months old too, and finally the teething is nearing it's end at last!!! But she also gnawed on bricks and flag stones etc outside. Now of course with her new teeth firmly in place, she finally has 'real' bones to chew to her hearts content lol

As naughty as they can be at times, you can't help looking back and having a good laugh at their antics lol (not so funny at the time though are they!)


----------



## Mms

Sometimes Gracie tries to eat our brick fireplace. It makes a wretched sound and I can't imagine how it must feel on her teeth but it doesn't really hurt so we just let her.


----------

